# Getrag gearbox oil - Which to use?



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

There seems to be no conclusive answer, having read a few threads with people using all sorts from normal gearbox oil to ATF III, D matic and redline.

Just making sure I get the right oil, the general consensus seems to be ATF fluid. As for which ATF, do I go for Dextron III based? Would any make do? or are some better for the Getrag than others? 

Also what about the TXB, use the same Dextron III?

What are the capacities that I need?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

RB recommended castrol DIII.

been using it ever since.

But l think any good ATF fluid should be okay.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

And can the same fluid be used in the transfer box?

How many litres do you need for the gearbox and the transfer box?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Oilman on here would be your best bet for advice.

Gearbox oil is generally 75/90, and takes approx 4.5l

Transfer box is a different fluid, dextron 3 gl5 compliant, approx 1.8l.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Here you go, it's late and I know we like an instant answer.

Tim sent the following, when I asked.

use a 5w-40 synthetic in the engine when it's run in.



http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-656-5w-40.aspx



Out of those, the best ones are the Fuchs/Silkolene Pro S, Millers CFS/CFS NT, Motul 300V, Red Line and Gulf Competition. The Motul 8100 X-Cess, Millers XF Longlife, Fuchs GT1 XTL/Supersyn, Gulf Formula G, Shell Helix and Mobil Super 3000 are good, cheaper alternatives.



You need a 75w-90 for the gearbox and diffs.



http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-673-75w-90-mtfs-manual-transmission-fluid.aspx



If you want to go for the best, the Millers CRX 75w-90 NT, Gulf Competition, Motul Gear 300, Red Line MT90 and Millers TRX are ideal for the gearbox. The Castrol Universal, Motul Motylgear and Fuchs Gear Syn are all decent alternatives. The Fuchs Syn 5, Millers CRX, Redline 75w-90 GL5, Motul Gear 300 and Gulf Competition are ideal for the diff. The Fuchs Sintopoid, Castrol Syntrax Longlife, Millers TRX, Motul Motylgear, Mobil SHC and Amsoil FGR are also good choices.



You need an an ATF for the transfer box and due to the gearbox specs I would go for either the Amsoil ATF, Motul Multi ATF, Fuchs ATF4400, Gulf Multi Vehicle ATF, Castrol ATF Multi Vehicle or Millers Millermatic ATF SPIII.



http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-442-atfs.aspx



Cheers



Tim[/QUOTE]


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Were talking about an R34 Getrag box here, lots of people have used ATF but some have used other some other types from what I can see most are using ATF for the gearbox and the transfer box.

Was that email in reference to an R34 or an R33/R32?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry it was for a 33.

If you send oilman on here a pm, I'm sure he will point you in the right directions.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Seems like the recommended ones are the Toyota V16o oil and the Esso D 21065. But they are discontinued or very hard to get hold of. Both of these are Dextron II

The Supra lot also have massive discussions about this.. 

So I am still no closer to finding the right oil that will not damage seals.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Found equivalents:

Esso ATF Dexron D-21065
Shell ATF Dexron II D-21666
Mobil ATF 220 D-20104
Total Dexron II D-20356


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Surely Rod bell being chief mechanic with Andy Middlehurst racing Nissans (including the gtr) back in the day, his personal recommendation should count for something


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

That's the problem there are conflicting views


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I might just go for simple mineral based Dextron II D which is what the V10 oil is or the Esso D21065.

Castrol ATF Dex II Multivehicle (Formerlly Castrol TQ-D)


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't run ATF oil in the gearbox.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

R32 Combat said:


> Don't run ATF oil in the gearbox.


Oh dear!

And your reason is....?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

nozza1 said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> And your reason is....?


There are more suitable oils.

Would you put non ATF oil in your transfer box?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

So Getrag, Toyota and Nissan are wrong?? Also BMW recommend a Dextron oil for the Getrag box fitted to the E39 M5's


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

BTW Nozza, did your Getrag have a copper crush washer on the oil fill and oil drain plugs? Mine didn't.. but I guess it is needed?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> So Getrag, Toyota and Nissan are wrong?? Also BMW recommend a Dextron oil for the Getrag box fitted to the E39 M5's


I worry that the fact Nissan recommend a 'special' oil and if you use a 'substitute, something might go wrong. I am not doubting your ability here. ATF is usually run in a manual box because it's very thin and gives better efficiency. 
I'd be interested to see if there is a manual oil that 'cuts the mustard' so to speak.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I am only going by what I am reading. Indeed Nissan and Toyota have their own oil, but when the like of RB Motorsport is saying to use Dextron III surely they must know something about this?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Toyota V160 Supra 6 speed Gearbox Oil - Fluids - Supra - TOYOTA - Garage Whifbitz

Some have stated the capacity on the R34 box to be 4 litres, if so that is £240!!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Some more research:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B95WfozUALCkeGpOWm03cVgxOVU/edit?pli=1

Also speaking to Opie they recommend Fuchs 4400 and Amsoil ATF as these conform to Toyota T-IV standard.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Some more research:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B95WfozUALCkeGpOWm03cVgxOVU/edit?pli=1
> 
> Also speaking to Opie they recommend Fuchs 4400 and Amsoil ATF as these conform to Toyota T-IV standard.


How does the cost of the above compare to £240?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

10-16 pounds per litre for the above stuff from Opie. I am going to call Getrag in Germany having spoken to Middlehurst who says to use normal dextron lll.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

ive been told redline shockproof light is fine for this gearbox by Walton ad nispro


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Wouldn't risk using any kind of Redline as the heavy version caused seal swell ans damage to the box. At worst I will use Dex ll


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

He says he's used the light redline loads of times no problems , there seem to be lots of opinions but guess the pros that have worked on
These years cars would no best, abbey Motorsport , mgt etc


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

FRracer:

What oil did you end up with?

Im having trouble with 3rd and 4th gear when shifting in high rpm, and the gearbox is hot on the track. 

The box has what i believe is Redline oil, red colour so should be shockproof heavy. 

After doing some reading, it looks like our boxes dont like redline that much. 

Need to change oil and see if it gets better before pulling the thing apart for a rebuild. 

Asim


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Wouldn't risk using any kind of Redline as the heavy version caused seal swell ans damage to the box. At worst I will use Dex ll


Have you check this thread : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/275081-advice-r34-gtr-gears.html

The Toyota Supra and Nissan BNR34 have the same getrag gearbox.
So what Toyota recommends is also ok for the Nissan.
Toyota says V160
Check here : Royal Purple cross references
Capacity is 1.8L for BNR34 according to Nissan book - this is different from R32/R33.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I went for Fuchs in the end as per oil mans advice that is toyota type 4 compatible. Over on the supra forum they did oil analysis at the lab and found that the type 4 is pretty much on par with the stupidly expensive v160.

The Nissan recommended mobil 21069 is no longer available in the European markets as I did call Mobil to ask them about it.


----------



## Belgium GTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Whe use Whillal ore Motul (same as Nismo factory)

Belgiumgtrstore.com


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

Nissan Mission oil is Mobil 21065 ATF fluid rated llD


----------

